# Bad ass Endo



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Check this guy out.. these are one of my newest favorite [email protected]


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats definitely cool looking


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn very nice...


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

nuts looking fish you got!!














what kind of fish is that?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a freakin fish!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Grande said:


> what kind of fish is that?


 _Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri_, probably 4-5" long (it still has external gills).

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

are these legal in the U.S.?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I know in Cali they're not legal. As a matter of fact all "lung fish" aren't legal. But that's no surprise, nothing is legal in Cali.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I know in Cali they're not legal. As a matter of fact all "lung fish" aren't legal. But that's no surprise, nothing is legal in Cali.










whats new?!?!?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

of course they are legal... but boneheads do nothing but demand piranhas so its importers dont want to stock cool fish like this... they are wild!!.. i have heard mentioned that the selectively bred varieties like this one keep their external gills much longer.. they can keep them indefinately unless they are torn off. They also have darker colors and a hunch back variety. Im trying to get some Japan imports, if anyone is intrested go find the post in the shark aquarium section about getting some. They get big, so you will need a decent sized tank. IF have not been able to find any bichir of endlichiri anywhere... its pissing me off and no one is able to help me get these. I may go into business myself importing them.

They have little feet they walk around on.. awesome.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I can just inajian the $$$ is WAY out of my leauge!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

price is cheap 75-150


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> price is cheap 75-150


 What size is that price? How much do you think the one pictured above costs?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the one pictures is definately smaller then a foot... i think that one shown is worth around $150. They are all very nice though... especcially when they start gettin massive.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> the one pictures is definately smaller then a foot... i think that one shown is worth around $150. They are all very nice though... especcially when they start gettin massive.










how massive is massive

but they are freggin sweet looking


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

they get like 2' right?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah 2ft and thick as hell they look like sea serpeants swimming around.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> of course they are legal... but boneheads do nothing but demand piranhas so its importers dont want to stock cool fish like this... they are wild!!.. i have heard mentioned that the selectively bred varieties like this one keep their external gills much longer.. they can keep them indefinately unless they are torn off. They also have darker colors and a hunch back variety.


 Polypterus, will now bite his toungue, Be very calm and relaxed,
Breath easy, and not respond.

Good Poly


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

please share with us... we dont know anything lol, seriously... we are all making best guesses here.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > of course they are legal... but boneheads do nothing but demand piranhas so its importers dont want to stock cool fish like this... they are wild!!.. i have heard mentioned that the selectively bred varieties like this one keep their external gills much longer.. they can keep them indefinately unless they are torn off. They also have darker colors and a hunch back variety.
> ...


 why would you not respond when our sole purpose to visit this site is to learn?


----------



## dragoneye (Dec 12, 2003)

2 1/2 feet long, extremly docile, except he is starting to become more animated now that he is out of the 55 he lived his whole life in and in my 150 (which is why I took him, what kind of a bone head keeps a 2 1/2 foot fish in a 55!) But I still need to find a home for him, anyone in around or near the Salt Lake City area, or even a lot furthur I would be willing to drive half way there (and Las Vegas is 6 hours for me)


----------



## dragoneye (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought a close up of his head would be nice also!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > of course they are legal... but boneheads do nothing but demand piranhas so its importers dont want to stock cool fish like this... they are wild!!.. i have heard mentioned that the selectively bred varieties like this one keep their external gills much longer.. they can keep them indefinately unless they are torn off. They also have darker colors and a hunch back variety.
> ...


 aww poly that so sweeeeet of you to do that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dragoneye said:


> 2 1/2 feet long, extremly docile, except he is starting to become more animated now that he is out of the 55 he lived his whole life in and in my 150 (which is why I took him, what kind of a bone head keeps a 2 1/2 foot fish in a 55!) But I still need to find a home for him, anyone in around or near the Salt Lake City area, or even a lot furthur I would be willing to drive half way there (and Las Vegas is 6 hours for me)


 that looks like a lungfish or something


----------



## dragoneye (Dec 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that looks like a lungfish or something


 yeah I know species is Protopterus annectens I know all about him, just showing him off while I have him


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

welcome to PFury dragoneye and nice fishes posted in this thread - thanks guys


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Grande said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of fish is that?
> ...


 coomon name please. what would they last with. like a sting ray and a couple of other fish. also what do they eat. i am all for it for trying to get one. do they come in a size of like 2"-4". also can you find any just like that one. it would be sweet.


----------



## dragoneye (Dec 12, 2003)

the african lungfish (there are what 4 diff african lungfish, one growing to over 6 feet) will eat just about anything, they are completly omnivorous, they eat plants, feeders, beefheart, even flakes (goes to the top and gulps them down).

And if your not careful and forget to move a pleco out of the tank, and they catch it even that, well at least crunch it a bit


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Hunch back varity makes poly very mad









Anyhow:

Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri (Red Bichir, saddle back bichir)
Polypterus endlicheri congicus (Congo bichir, Congo saddleback bichir)

Both are damn awesome fish, and they get very large
an average one will get 3 foot in a short period of time,

External gills stick around untill about a foot long then are reasorbed,
Polypterus are generally peacefull but not always, they may or may not tolerate
tankmates, and they eat anything they can cram into their mouth,
Note: they have very big mouths

Endlicheri are a fish that can bet be discribed as a Muscle with finlets,
A large specimen can do a hell of alot of damage if it felt like it

considerations must be made in tank design due to this,
An external filter and heater is nessesary, as well as a very heavy lid.

Have patience: I am writting up a Polypterus fact sheet, Should have it posted 
by next week.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

damn another new fish i have got to get.. man i got three now to choose from.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

dragoneye said:


> I thought a close up of his head would be nice also!


 Damn that is one nice Annectens,


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ya know when I first saw the name of this thread I thought poseidon meant some crazy ass reefer lol

that is an awesome looking fish!!!! it does indeed look like a sea serpent

what tank would you need for one for life?? 240g?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ya know when I first saw the name of this thread I thought poseidon meant some crazy ass reefer lol
> 
> that is an awesome looking fish!!!! it does indeed look like a sea serpent
> 
> what tank would you need for one for life?? 240g?


 a 120

i found some smaller drawf like kind with the help of Poly
















they look like it but are much smaller like 1'


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i found some smaller drawf like kind with the help of Poly
> 
> they look like it but are much smaller like 1'


 and they are called?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well there are alot of varieties... althought they make the purist sick, the albino... and eyeless Delhezi is the sweetest i have seen.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

right, but what are the ones that stay small enough for most of people to be able to keep them, like 12" or so?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

senegal bichirs, P senegalus senegalus


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thankyou for posting poly, I know would like to learn more about these awesome fish!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they polypterus polli

the p delhezi

the p palmas

the delhezi is by far the coolest one. the armored birchir i think is its common name. check them out


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wait so the dwarf senegal is the one who looks like the endo but is a dwarf version?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wait so the dwarf senegal is the one who looks like the endo but is a dwarf version?


 a senegal is not a dwarf. A senegal is a separate bichir specie that maxes around 12". It doesnt really look like the endo at all


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

their are 12 species of Bichir (Depending who you talk to revision of
the family is desperatly needed to anwser the newer questionable fish that have
begun to surface recently)

Ones that stay fairly small are:
Polypterus palmas Palmas
P. palmas polli
P. palmas buttekoferi
P. delhezi
P. senagalus senagalus
P. senagalus meridionalis
P. weeksi
and the rope "eel" Erptoichthys calabaricus

P retropinnis is a synomym for P. palmas palmas
P.lowei is also a synomym for P. palmas palmas

Neither retropinnis or lowei are accepted as species

All The palmas complex of Polypterus as well as weeksi and the senagalus group 
make excellent aquarium fish and can be kept in a tank as small as 30 gallons, provided they are not
over crowded.

The larger species are The Polypterus endlicheri complex, P. bichir complex
and my personal favorite Polypterus ornatipinnis
all these fish require a minimum 120 gallon to keep.

Some say P. bichir lapredii stays relitivly small this I agree, but I also
from experiance say they need a much larger tank due to the very
nasty temperment of the species, larger tanks tend to calm them a bit.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

any one ever tried these fish with piranhas


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> any one ever tried these fish with piranhas


 why? not worth the risk, losing or hurting a good fish so it can be around a stupid jumbo-sized tetra


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > any one ever tried these fish with piranhas
> ...


 never thought I'd say this but I would go with P45 on that,
Not worth it to risk a valuable fish. I would not try that.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

buahahha stupid jumbo sized tetra


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 poly 'goes with me' alot more often than he'd care to display on the forums


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 behind the the forum


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 Is that's why Poly's been cranky lately.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been a bit rough on him as of late :sad:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont have stpid *jumbo* tetra i have stupid tiny tetras right now.









you guys are being a little mean to poly/ but funny :rasp:

j/k


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I've been a bit rough on him as of late :sad:


 better use lube next time


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

P45's just cranky cause the bayonet up his ass is begining to sting








I'm cranky because he's not screaming, just twittering like a school girl.

Telling you Lu I really would not try them with Toothy tetras.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> P45's just cranky cause the bayonet up his ass is begining to sting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fine

maybe i will just get a tern or a caribe to stick in with them









i spelled stupid wrong to


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> P45's just cranky cause the bayonet up his ass is begining to sting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so he likes it rough. You two are kinky


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

not rough

just fighting or playing with a quickie worked into the fight :rasp:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm staying out of where ever this bizarre thread is going
will tune in when Polypterus come back into the picture


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I'm staying out of where ever this bizarre thread is going
> will tune in when Polypterus come back into the picture


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I know in Cali they're not legal. As a matter of fact all "lung fish" aren't legal. But that's no surprise, nothing is legal in Cali.


 Its 100% legal. Its one of the most sought after bichirs. =) They are real cool!

Lung fish are docile but they are capable of breaking your finger if they bite it.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

All Bichir and Lungfish aside from the Australian
are legal to own in all 50 states,

Australian lungfish is protected, some are just coming onto the market now
that are legal but these have not yet reached the US,

I'm patiently awaiting for the permits and clearence from the USFWS.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

those have external gills?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> those have external gills?


 Which Bichir or lungfish,

They both are very different animals,
Polypterus are not related to lungfish,
just making that clear.

But they both when young do have external gills,

it's an adaptation to their enviornment
Both Lungfish and Bichir young grow up in fairly stale water with very low
oxygen, external gill help them to survive before the air bladder fully
forms and allows them to take atmospheric air,

one other fish that also has this
adaptation is the Aba Aba or Nile knife fish (Gymnarchus niloticus)
This fish is closly related to the Mormyrids (Elephantnose, "Baby whales")

Australian lungfish do not have external gills when young
all other lungfish do

All Bichir including the Reedfish (Rope eel) 
also do have external gills when young.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I've kept a number of _Polypterus_ over the years as well....always 'interesting' to see why people want them. Can't say I'd go out of my way to get an 'eyeless' _P. delhezi_ though.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lets just not mention the eyeless or "short" Polypterus,
Makes Poly very very angry and pissy


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Gotta agree with you 100% on that one, Polypterus. I've kept _Polypterus senegalus_, _P. delhezi_, _P. palmas_, _P. ornatipinnis_ and _Erpetoichthys calabaricus_ at one time or another. They are undoubtedly my favorite fish. I'm just getting back into the 'hobby' after a hiatus of about 20 years and only have a 26 gallon tank at the moment. A 55 gallon is in my very near future and I guarantee that it will be a _Polypterus_ tank!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow poly were ALWAYS very angry and pissy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Gotta agree with you 100% on that one, Polypterus. I've kept _Polypterus senegalus_, _P. delhezi_, _P. palmas_, _P. ornatipinnis_ and _Erpetoichthys calabaricus_ at one time or another. They are undoubtedly my favorite fish. I'm just getting back into the 'hobby' after a hiatus of about 20 years and only have a 26 gallon tank at the moment. A 55 gallon is in my very near future and I guarantee that it will be a _Polypterus_ tank!


 Cool,
Happy to see another Polypterus fan,
about time we start Polypterus-fury, our numbers are
swelling by the day.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I've never understood how anybody could NOT be a _Polypterus_ fan!









There is an lfs near me that has 3 little _P. ornatipinnis_ available....about 4 inches long. Has me drooling!!!!!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Heres a site i have been going to lately.

Also looking for a P. Endlicheri Endlicheri and a Weeksii!!!

http://www.endlichericlub.com/articles.php...family&right=no


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very nice site, close to heaven for Poly keepers


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i cant get my poly eat... he munched on all the breeding live bearers in my tank but he wont eat anything else i throw in there. Im thinking about buying an ell feeder and putting some bloodworms down there.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> i cant get my poly eat... he munched on all the breeding live bearers in my tank but he wont eat anything else i throw in there. Im thinking about buying an ell feeder and putting some bloodworms down there.


 i had this SAME EXACT PROBLEM with my senegal. Solution? One and a half months of starvation before he started accepting them. No eating problems anymore.

Unless you plan on feeding that thing feeders and bloodworms for life, you ought to start breaking it in now, or you are only delaying the inevitable. Just make sure that the pellets sink, if you use floating pellets then soak them first, then squish them while they're soft so that they sink.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Lets just not mention the eyeless or "short" Polypterus,
> Makes Poly very very angry and pissy


 why, are they bad?

do they do something mean to them to make them eyeless?

did you have one and it bit off your *thingy*

j/k

but why dont you like them


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Fruitbat said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta agree with you 100% on that one, Polypterus. I've kept _Polypterus senegalus_, _P. delhezi_, _P. palmas_, _P. ornatipinnis_ and _Erpetoichthys calabaricus_ at one time or another. They are undoubtedly my favorite fish. I'm just getting back into the 'hobby' after a hiatus of about 20 years and only have a 26 gallon tank at the moment. A 55 gallon is in my very near future and I guarantee that it will be a _Polypterus_ tank!
> ...










All of two of you.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Fruitbat said:
> ...












wait make that 3

like like the armored birchir


----------



## Loubard (Oct 3, 2005)

kdblove_99 said:


> Heres a site i have been going to lately.
> 
> Also looking for a P. Endlicheri Endlicheri and a Weeksii!!!
> 
> http://www.endlichericlub.com/articles.php...family&right=no


First off, the links doesn't works. I think you ment www.endlichericlub.net. Second, I like bichir too!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Loubard said:


> Heres a site i have been going to lately.
> 
> Also looking for a P. Endlicheri Endlicheri and a Weeksii!!!
> 
> http://www.endlichericlub.com/articles.php...family&right=no


First off, the links doesn't works. I think you ment www.endlichericlub.net. Second, I like bichir too!!!








[/quote]
Wow you dug up a REALLY old thread!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn....shall we close this one?

I must say that this definately is a great looking bichir, but there is no need to dig up an ancient thread


----------

